# Vidéo-projection texte en train d'être tapé



## begawansolo (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour !

Je cherche une application qui me permette de vidéo-projeter un texte tout en le tapant sur mon Ipad. (Je peux faire cela si j'écris un texte avec un stylet, via Penultimate, par exemple.) 

J'ai déjà essayé avec Notes to Store (puisque la pub annonçait que cette application pouvait le faire.), mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé avec WhiteNote? 

Bien sûr, on peut taper un texte sur Pages, par exemple. Mais, Pages n'est pas reconnu par les vidéo-projecteurs (en tous cas, pas par celui dont je dispose.). Keynote, ça marche mais on ne peut taper un texte en direct. Il faut qu'il soit déjà prêt et enregistré.

Si quelqu'un a déjà testé et trouvé...  Merci !


----------



## begawansolo (27 Janvier 2011)

Snif ! Personne ne m'a répondu mais j'ai TROUVE (enfin, mon frère Pitule !). 
Il faut recourir à l'application Noterize. Elle est super ! On tape et , hop ! , tout en tapant son texte, il est projeté sur l'écran de la salle, écran relié à mon Ipad par un cable VGA.

J'ai aussi acheté (pour taper plus vite) le clavier sans fil d'Apple et l'ai relié à mon Ipad. 

Conclusion : Je suis aux anges ! C'est tout-à-fait ce que je recherchais !!!!

Si cela peut être utile à quelqu'un ou quelqu'une...

J'espère avoir donné des explications claires...


----------

